# 19????  Simmons Banner Track Bike/Roadster



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the latest pic, it is back together after a complete strip and clean with new grease and only 2 new bearings in the head tube.  Now I need to find 2 tires in 28x1 1/2" sew ups in a vintage style design.  Are the tires going to be impossible to find???  Need help and advice!





This is a pic of it at the antique shop prior to me purchasing it.  This pic is courtesy of another thread and member who was looking at the same bike.  Small WORLD!


----------



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 12, 2012)

A few more pics of the progress.  The only broken part was the goose neck was broken in two, so I had it re-welded.  The pedals were mismatched from 80 years ago and the tires were hard as rocks and had to be cut off with a hack saw!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 12, 2012)

cool bike! 
but this is by no means a track bike. you fitted the bars in the wrong way (upside down) but if the goal was to hit your forehead on the stem, it's all fine.
I don't want to be harsh, I'm just not diplomatic.


----------



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 12, 2012)

Well heck, on another thread someone said it was a tracker and the bars were upside down.  Just saying.....


I'm thinking Board Tracker and the handlebars are upside down.

Great looking Bike! quote from general discussion thread......


OK, flip the damn things back up?  Opinions? 





Thought they were somewhat like these handlebars.


----------



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 13, 2012)

Ok in the intrest of science I flipped the bars back up into the ape hanger position and sat on the bike.  Would work but I wasn't impressed, flipped them back down and tried that position and although not comfortable it seems to make more sense and no I did not bang my fore head on the head set.  So, if a few more educated gear heads could chime in with opinions I would love to hear ideas on the bars and the whole bike restoration for that matter.  
The patina on the head set matches the patina on the handle bars perfectly so I believe they are original to the bike.  JMHO, the frame seems to be shorter from the seat post to the headset to compensate for the large drops. Yes, I would be the first to agree we as Americans were smaller in the early 20th century but at 6 feet I didn't seem to be unstable in the down position but yes a tad cramped.  

  Again very similar to this bikes handelbar profile.  Thanks!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 13, 2012)

They seem to be the wrong style bar for the bike. I would say it is a motobike and should have a crossbar style or maybe something else. The bars you have would work on a roadster just fine but you do not have a roadster. With all that aside it is a very cool bike and looks to be built by Shelby, congrats on your find.


----------



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok bars staying on and in the ape hanger position, aslo got new front tire and wheel on.  Opinions???


----------



## mtbikerwvu (Sep 20, 2012)

She's together and I rode her tonight about 6 times around the block.  Opinion????


----------



## tailhole (Mar 8, 2013)

*nothing personal*

Sweet bike, hate the bars.  Looks & is very wrong.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

"California" bars......


----------



## Iverider (Mar 16, 2013)

Cali has always been a little goofy  nice bike but I agree motorbike crossbars would look more at home on this. Maybe you could trade these for some?


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 16, 2013)

Bars make it look like a Bobber bike. Loose them and get crossbars like everyone said. Kelly bars? Are those 26" rims? Seems like its a 28" rim frame.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Or if you dig the way it rides I would just roll with it. However if you decide to market the bike for sale I would take the advice of the cabe members, it will make it easier to sell.


----------

